# Nails growing at different rates



## musicalguit

Hi
I just started playing classical guitar and I'm growing out my nails. I noticed that my index fingernail is not growing at the same rate as the others and I was wondering if I should be concerned and what I should do. Overall, my pinky and middle finger are growing the fastest. It's kind of tough playing properly.


----------



## jhm

I wouldn't worry about that too much. I've played classic guitar for years, your nails will grow to the desired length eventually. In fact, I've played classic without plucking with the actual nail itself ...the tips work just fine. However, this is personal preference


----------

